# Prescriptions



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi all,
Just a quick question I have a prescription here for Iron suppliments and microgynon 30 my DR has put it down for a years supply but over in the UK you can only have 6 months supply, can you take prescriptions to Spain and get them there??

thanks

Emma


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

Most meds can be obtained at the farmacia without prescription just take in your old package and they will refill it. I think only for a month though. I have been able to get all my meds without a prescription.


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Burriana Babs said:


> Most meds can be obtained at the farmacia without prescription just take in your old package and they will refill it. I think only for a month though. I have been able to get all my meds without a prescription.


Hi Burriana,
Thanks, I ama aware that the farmacia is fab, my problem is that my DR wrote a prescription for a years supply but over here the pharmacies are pathetic and wont give me the years supply of microgynon30 even though its only the contriceptive pill >.< So I still have another 6months worth of the pill on my prescription if I do not claim it I will have my DR on my back and I don't need that lmao! I hate them as it is. I will try and get the 6months over here but I'm not holding up much hope tbh.

Emma


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

EmmaLouUK said:


> Hi Burriana,
> Thanks, I ama aware that the farmacia is fab, my problem is that my DR wrote a prescription for a years supply but over here the pharmacies are pathetic and wont give me the years supply of microgynon30 even though its only the contriceptive pill >.< So I still have another 6months worth of the pill on my prescription if I do not claim it I will have my DR on my back and I don't need that lmao! I hate them as it is. I will try and get the 6months over here but I'm not holding up much hope tbh.
> 
> Emma


Here is what I would do Emma. I would go back to the DR and tell him that they would only fill it for the 6 months and have him write you another for the additional 6 months and then take it to a different chemist and have it filled. Problem solved.


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Burriana Babs said:


> Here is what I would do Emma. I would go back to the DR and tell him that they would only fill it for the 6 months and have him write you another for the additional 6 months and then take it to a different chemist and have it filled. Problem solved.


I am afraid it is not that simple lol!I have tried that but because all of the medication prescribed is recorded and all under you M number lol they know what you have and how much to give you. My father is a theatre nurse so my medical knowledge is pretty good and on how the system works, basically all i need to know is simple will the Farmacia accept the prescription from a UK DR and allow me to collect the extra contraceptive pill or will I have to pay for it? I just need to know where I stand on this as I like to think of my self as a level headed 18 year old girl, I don't plan on starting a family YET! so if i cannot get the prescription sorted in Spain I will have to find a way to make sure I have the supply! its the one thing I rely on.
Emma


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

EmmaLouUK said:


> I am afraid it is not that simple lol!I have tried that but because all of the medication prescribed is recorded and all under you M number lol they know what you have and how much to give you. My father is a theatre nurse so my medical knowledge is pretty good and on how the system works, basically all i need to know is simple will the Farmacia accept the prescription from a UK DR and allow me to collect the extra contraceptive pill or will I have to pay for it? I just need to know where I stand on this as I like to think of my self as a level headed 18 year old girl, I don't plan on starting a family YET! so if i cannot get the prescription sorted in Spain I will have to find a way to make sure I have the supply! its the one thing I rely on.
> Emma


I am sure you will be able to get he pills here with our without a prescription. I would think that the worst that can happen is that you may have to go to the ambulatorio and let them prescribe them if you start to run short. I am also pretty sure the cost will be minimal here as all of my meds are at least 70 per cent cheaper than I have ever had to pay for them. I really would not worry about it, but your wise to be prepared especially since you are so young. Good for you girl wish there were more your women like you. Sounds as though you have your head in the correct place.


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Burriana Babs said:


> I am sure you will be able to get he pills here with our without a prescription. I would think that the worst that can happen is that you may have to go to the ambulatorio and let them prescribe them if you start to run short. I am also pretty sure the cost will be minimal here as all of my meds are at least 70 per cent cheaper than I have ever had to pay for them. I really would not worry about it, but your wise to be prepared especially since you are so young. Good for you girl wish there were more your women like you. Sounds as though you have your head in the correct place.


Thank you, I just seem to worry about the simplest of things lol but that is me i guess lol i like to know as much as i can possibly know! I go to an online chat room that supposidly teaches you spanish the owner just offered me a translator I'm sorry but for me a translator is the worst thing you can give any learner they become dependant on it. I will just be happy to be thrown in the deep end and learn Spanish off my Spanish friends. Will try to sort the prescription out here before I leave just to be 1000000% sure lmao.

Emma


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Emma,

Funnily enough, I responded to this very question on the UAE section yesterday!

As I advised on there, yes, great to get over the counter prescriptions BUT don't ever under estimate the contraceptive pill.....it isn't "ONLY" a pill, you will need regular check ups to ensure your health is 100% to be taking it, there are risks when taking ANY form of medication.

HTH


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hi Emma,
> 
> Funnily enough, I responded to this very question on the UAE section yesterday!
> 
> ...


Of course Pasanada, I had my medical yesterday lol! so Im as fit as I can be apart from my usual low iron lol but thats not a problem. As I said earlier I'm educated pretty darn well when it comes to medication and medical situations as my father is a theatre nurse so I get it pushed down my throat all the time! I have even made some pretty mad decisions myself about medical problems last year I had to have both of ny jaws broken and plated back together but I do believe I am well educated in all things medical what I dont know I call up my Dad and I find out, in a way I have had my own private nurse all my life now you can't beat that can you. Check ups are every 6 months  and being a bit of a health nut too lol I am ok for now I just really dont wanna end up in a complete mess, i dont use it for the contraceptive side thats not why it was given to me lol but either way i do need it for now or i dont know where the hell i am and that can be embarrasing if you get what i mean.

Emma


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Yep, I get what you mean. 

Didn't mean to patronise you, answers given can be beneficial to others too.


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Yep, I get what you mean.
> 
> Didn't mean to patronise you, answers given can be beneficial to others too.


Totally understand where your coming from lol! I'm probs not gunna be the last blonde that asks that question.


Emma


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Emma - Will you be signed up on the Spanish NHS? - If so YOU MAY be able to get the Spanish Doctor who you are assigned to - to reissue the prescription here. It'll cost MUCH less then.


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Emma - Will you be signed up on the Spanish NHS? - If so YOU MAY be able to get the Spanish Doctor who you are assigned to - to reissue the prescription here. It'll cost MUCH less then.


Well Chris, I don't know too much about how the Spanish NHS works so if you could give me a bit of info on it and how to get onto it lol that would be helpful, I mean I have the prescription already written here in Wales,UK lol! Just wanted to know if the Spanish farmicia will take that as a prescription or if i will have to go see a Spanish Dr.

Emma


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

EmmaLouUK said:


> Well Chris, I don't know too much about how the Spanish NHS works so if you could give me a bit of info on it and how to get onto it lol that would be helpful, I mean I have the prescription already written here in Wales,UK lol! Just wanted to know if the Spanish farmicia will take that as a prescription or if i will have to go see a Spanish Dr. Emma


Emma - It depends. If the "drug" is one that requires a prescription - Then a couple of things COULD happen. 

One is simply they will Not accept the prescription AT ALL and insist you see a Spanish Doctor. If the drug is in anyway controlled it's LIKELY. 

If this happens you can see a private doctor - but the drugs will not then be subsidised. And the NHS will not simply sign off on a private doctors prescriptions. This I know first hand.

To see a state doctor you could TRY getting in as a "stranded visitor" but ideally (if you're staying here) you should get a SS number (if you work you will anyway) - You'll be allocated a surgery/doctor near where you live. BUT they may insist in redoing all tests etc - be warned.

Sometimes the drug name (Brand) used is either not sold here OR they cant supply. This means they dont know what you need.

The MEDICAL NAMES may differ enough for there to be doubt. ---- I've seen this helping a mate to get pills for his dogs Water Diabetes - the UK medical name and Spanish Medical names were close but not close enough - and there were two Spanish drugs that COULD have been the right one. So I went to our vet who gave me the Spanish translation. 

The Pharmacist MAY decide he wants his back covered and insist you get something from a Spanish Doctor. In their shoes - I think I would too.

IF I WERE YOU . I'D *NOT* ASSUME THE PHARMACIST WILL ACCEPT A UK PRESCRIPTION.


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Emma - It depends. If the "drug" is one that requires a prescription - Then a couple of things COULD happen.
> 
> One is simply they will Not accept the prescription AT ALL and insist you see a Spanish Doctor. If the drug is in anyway controlled it's LIKELY.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris,
the prescription I would be after is microgynon30 which is the contraceptive pill, i know there must be tests done like blood pressure etc but i have recently had this done. I will try to get the other half here and so I will be ok but just covering all parts  Thanks for clearing up some of the Spanish health system.

Emma


----------

